# LipGrip vs. Rachensperre



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin,

da ja immer wieder Bilder eingestellt werden wo in der Überschrift genannte Gegenstände eingesetzt werden würde ich mal gerne Eure Meinungen dazu hören. Ziel des Themas soll es sein jedem zu zeigen wie schädlich deren Benutzung für die Fische sein kann, natürlich nur wenn man diese zurücksetzen will da man zum Zeitpunkt des Fangs keine Verwertung für den gefangenen Fisch hat. 

Hier mal meine Standpunkte:

LipGrip: höchste Verletzunggefahr für den Fisch durch punktuelle Belastung, häufiger Kieferbruch bei Hechten durch den zweigeteilten Kiefer, Verletzungen der Wirbelkörper

Rachensperre: Überstreckung des Kiefers, extreme Verletzungsgefahr aufgrund der starken Spannung

Für mich gehören beide Gegenstände nicht in die Kiste oder an den Gürtel eines Raubfischanglers. Aber vll. ist meine Sichtweise ja auch falsch


----------



## Fury87 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Wieso willst Du dann beide gegeneinander "antreten" lassen? Aber Ich finde auch beides nicht Waitgerecht den Fisch gegenüber.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ja ist sie.

Zwei Möglichkeiten....

1. Hecht soll zurückgesetzt werden.

In dem Fall schadet ein Kescher durch die Verletzung der Schleimhaut(und anschließender Verpilzung) und ein Faff sowieso dem Fisch mehr als ein Lip Grip.
Das Maul renkt sich wieder ein - wenn überhaupt nötig(was ich bezweifle).

2. Hecht soll mitgenommen werden.

In dem Fall isses sowieso egal, ob der Fisch durch kescher, Gaff oder Lip Grip verletzt wird weil er getötet wird.

Und nein, ein Landehandschuh ist keine zuverlässige Alternative.
Nicht jeder hat ein Boot und nicht überall ist Badestrand wo man den Fisch bequem greifen kann.


Rachensperre ist notwendig wenn man tiefer sitzende Haken lösen muss und gehört unbedingt ins Gepäck!
Nicht ist schlimmer als nur mit Zange im fast geschlossenen Maul des Hechtes rumzufuhrwerken.
|wavey:


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Rachensperre ist notwendig wenn man tiefer sitzende Haken lösen muss und gehört unbedingt ins Gepäck!
> Nicht ist schlimmer als nur mit Zange im fast geschlossenen Maul des Hechtes rumzufuhrwerken.


Kiemengriff und anstatt den Daumen gegen den Kiemendeckel zu drücken, in den Maulwinkel des Hechtes; dann lässt er auch sein Maul auf.

Wenn ein Boga-Grip richtig eingesetzt wird, dann verletzt man auch den Fisch nicht. Das ist eine Landehilfe und kein "Ausdemwasserheber".


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Meinst du wirklich es ist schonend einen Fisch mit der Rachensprerre das Maul aufzureißen? Es gibt doch so schöne langschenkelige Lösezangen.

Ein gummierter Kescher verletzt keinen Fisch!

@fury: Im aktuelle Raubfischfängetread wurde gesagt das ein LipGrip genauso unschädlich ist wie eine Rachensperre.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

@christian: genauso löse ich jeden Haken#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ein gummierter Kescher verletzt keinen Fisch!




Doch.
Da hängt auch Schleim dran, weniger zwar als am normalen Netz aber immer noch schlechter für den Fisch als ein Lip Grip wegen der Verpilzungsgefahr.

Haken lösen geht schneller mit Rachensperre. 
Immer halten die Hechte nämlich nicht so still wie man das gern hätte.
#d


----------



## kati48268 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



christian36 schrieb:


> ...Wenn ein Boga-Grip richtig eingesetzt wird, dann verletzt man auch den Fisch nicht. Das ist eine Landehilfe und *kein "Ausdemwasserheber"*.


Vollkommen richtig!
Leider weisen weder die Hersteller/Händler darauf hin. Und auch viele "Experten" wenden das Teil völlig falsch an, kein Wunder, dass es viele Angler somit auch nicht wissen.. Haarsträubend was man oft so sehen muss. |evil:

Rachensperre ist das wohl überflüssigste Gerät überhaupt.
Geht alles mit dem richtigen Griff.
Die gesparten 5€ für das Foltergerät in einen vernünftigen Hakenlöser investieren, dann muss man auch viel weniger rumwerkeln.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



stefanwitteborg schrieb:


> Ein gummierter Kescher verletzt keinen Fisch!


Du nimmst mir die Worte aus dem Mund!



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Doch.
> Da hängt auch Schleim dran, weniger zwar als am normalen Netz aber immer  noch schlechter für den Fisch als ein Lip Grip wegen der  Verpilzungsgefahr.


Dann darf sicher aber kein Fisch mehr gegen Steine oder Totholz schwimmen, damit der Schleim keine Berührung erfährt ggf. etwas hängen bleibt. 
Mich würde ja mal eien Studie interessieren, ab wann ein Schleimhautverlust wirklich für den Fisch schädlich wird. Wenn jemand eine hat- immer her damit.

Nebenbei lassen sich kleine Hechte bekanntermaßen auch mit dem Nackengriff landen.

PS. Ich habe mich auch immer gewundert (als es diesen LipGrip Hipe gab), wie der schonend funktionieren kann? Zumindest bei einem Großteil der Fischarten. Da ich aber noch nie einen wirklich in Gebrauch hatte, konnte ich mir da nur schwer ein Urteil bilden. Interessantes Thema.


----------



## daci7 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

'ne Rachensperre hab ich in meiner Laufbahn noch nie gebraucht und liegt seit Jahren irgendwo im Keller rum, mit dem Boga-Grip liebäugel ich allerdings schon seit einer Weile.
Momentan lande ich (beim Spinnfischen) nur per Hand, allerdings kann man da ab und an schonmal mächtig "in die Schei*e greifen" wie wahrscheinlich schon viele an den eigenen Fingern gemerkt ahben 
So ein Grip wär doch mal ne nette Kiste und wie der Herr Professore auch festgestellt hat, kommt es mMn eben auf die Handhabung an. Grip zum Fixieren und mit der anderen Hand aus dem Wasser nehmen fürs Foto - am Grip hochheben für die Küche und mit dem Grip im wasser fixieren und mit der anderen Hand Hakenlösen fürs Releasen, so kann sich doch jeder aussuchen was er damit machen will.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auch immer gewundert (als es diesen LipGrip Hipe gab), wie der schonend funktionieren kann? Zumindest bei einem Großteil der Fischarten.



Ich beutze den nur zum Spinnangeln, also hier für Barsch und Hecht(Zandergibbet nicht).

Dafür funktioniert er sehr gut und noch nicht ein Fisch hatte sichtbare Verletzungen.
Nebenbei ist so ein teil auch wenige rsperrig und sehr leicht - also ideal für den wandernden Spinnangler.

Wenn ich irgendwo ansitze, benutze ich einen Kescher. Die Stelle suche ich mir dann aber auch gutüberlegt aus.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Fisch herziehen, Boga-Grip im Wasser ins Maul und dann im Wasser aushaken. Der Fisch wird dabei so vorsichtig und schonend wie möglich behandelt. Wenn der Fisch dabei trotzdem durch den Boga-Grip verletzt wird, dann ist das halt so.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Dann darf sicher kein Fisch mehr gegen Steine oder Totholz schwimmen.....



Er wird sowas sicher mal leicht streifen aber freiwillig dagegenschwimmen?|kopfkrat

Ich glaub nicht.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Er wird sowas sicher mal leicht streifen aber freiwillig dagegenschwimmen?|kopfkrat
> 
> Ich glaub nicht.



Naja mir fällt spontan der Aal ein, der sich ja um alles mögliche wickelt vor allem in Ruhepausen und sich auch gern zwischen Steinen aufhält. Oder eine Schleie, hecht, Karpfen )wer auch immer) die sich durch Schilf drängeln. so als Beispiel...


----------



## stefanwitteborg (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Sichtbare Verletzungen wird es auf den ersten Blick auch nicht geben...leider sieht man den gebrochenen Kiefer nicht und schon gar nicht den verletzten Wirbel...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Aalredl schrieb:


> ..die sich durch Schilf drängeln. so als Beispiel...



Dafür ist die Schleimhaut ja da - als unter Wasser meistens(aber nicht immer) ausreichender Schutz.
In dem Fall liegen die Fische auch nicht mit ihrem ganzen Gewicht drauf, so wie es außerhalb des Wassers(Mehrgewicht) der Fall ist.


----------



## pike-81 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Moinsen!
Boga-Grip hab ich noch nie benutzt, und sehe auch keinen Anlaß, mir einen zu kaufen.
Die alte Rachensperre schlummert unbenutzt in meinem Rucksack. Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, daß ich sie eines Tages mal zum Hakenlösen brauchen könnte.
Meine Fänge lande ich grundsätzlich per Hand.
Nur wenn Fischverlust oder Verletzungsgefahr droht, greife ich zum Kescher.
Petri


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Schleimhaut ja da - als  unter Wasser meistens(aber nicht immer) ausreichender Schutz.
> In dem Fall liegen die Fische auch nicht mit ihrem ganzen Gewicht drauf,  so wie es außerhalb des Wassers(Mehrgewicht) der Fall ist.



Ich denke als Gleitmittel ist sie wohl wichtiger als als Schutz gegen Fremdkörperkontakte (abgesehen von Krankheitserregern). Ich bezweifle, dass ein gummierter nasser Kescher mehr Schaden verursacht, als Schilfhalme an denen ein Fisch shcnell entlang schwimmt, bekanntlich können die auch scharfkantig sein.
Die Richtung in die die Kraft wirkt ist ja nicht vergleichbar. Wenn ein Fisch schwimmt wirkt die Kraft nach vorn bzw, der Stein (etc.) wirkt dieser entgegen. Im Kescher wirt die Kraft zum Großteil nach unten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Aalredl schrieb:


> Im Kescher wirt die Kraft zum Großteil nach unten.




Ja und an der Luft ist der Fisch noch schwerer als im wasser.
Er rutscht im Kescher auch noch und liegt nicht still.

Ich halte das Verletzungsrisiko mit Todesfolge durch einen Lip Grip für geringer als die Gefahr des Verpilzens mit Todesfolge durch einen Kescher.

Für mich ist der Lip Grip deshalb das Landungsgerät der Wahl wenn ich den Fisch nicht mitnehmen will!

Ansonsten isses natürlich egal.


----------



## .Sebastian. (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja und an der Luft ist der Fisch noch schwerer als im wasser.
> Er rutscht im Kescher auch noch und liegt nicht still.


Dessen bin ich mir bewusst.


----------



## Lenger06 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Als Spinnangler braucht man doch gar keine Landehilfe, es sei denn man will den Fisch auf jeden Fall verwerten...dann kann man natürlich Kescher, Lip Grip, Gaff , Harpune oder ne Magnum verwenden.. aber will man den Fisch releasen ist doch nen Kiemengriff mit ein bisschen Übung kein Problem und am schonensten für den Fisch...klar geht so mal nen Fisch kurz vor der Landung noch verloren, was mit nem Kescher bestimmt nicht passiert wäre, aber das gehört halt dazu...falls mal nen Wels oder nen dicker Hecht zupackt hab ich immer nen gummierten Handschuh dabei...das wars aber auch..
Rachensperre hab ich noch nie gebraucht...

Gruß


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Hi,

dann poste ich hier mal die Antwort zum Post im Raubfischfängethread.Die Kräfte und Belastungen sind nicht  zu vergleichen ist doch komplett was anderes.Und die Polsterung wie du  sagst wenn überhaupt vorhanden (kann da nichts erkennen) bringt auch nichts.Der Griff ist trotzdem  sehr fest sons würde der Fisch ja nicht halten.Und  genau dort liegt das Problem.Zappelnder Fisch hängend an dem Teil ganze  Belastung auf kleinster Fläche.Deshalb greift man den Fisch damit besser  nur beim landen und beim hochheben stützt man ihn zusätzlich mit der 2.  Hand.Aber wenn überhaupt dann nur bei  Raubfischen die Teile sind  sicher nicht für Döbel  oder so gebaut.Finde die Dinger aber allgemein nicht so schonend und sinnvoll.Wozu den  Fisch erst bis zur erschöpfung drillen um ihn damit sicher greifen zu  können wenn ich den mit einem Kescher schon längst gelandet und zurückgesetzt hätte?Meiner Meinung nach ein Hype den man echt nicht braucht.

Handlandung ist meiner Meinung nach genauso ein Hype und nicht schonender als ein Kescher.Schöner Kescher mit Gumminetz schonender geht es nicht und man hat keine Probleme mit Drillingen im Keschernetz.Also ich drill meine Fische nicht so lange bis zur erschöpfung so das ich die ohne Mucken mit der Hand landen kann und irgendwann endet das mit Haken in der Hand oder der Fisch fällt runter oder man verliert ihn was davon das kleines Problem wär.Ich hole sie lieber so schnell wie möglich raus und setze sie so schnell zurück da haben viele Leute mit Lipgrip oder Handlandung den Fisch noch nichtmal gelandet:q.Habe auch schon oft Fische per Hand gelandet aber bin da mittlerweile von ab.Nachdem mir mal ein Hecht aus der Hand gefallen ist und mit Wobbler+ 2 Drillingen im Oberschenkelbereich an meiner Jeans hing zappelnder weise habe ich mir da mal meine Gedanken gemacht ob das überhaupt schonender ist als ein Kescher.Ich finde nicht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ja ist sie.
> 
> Zwei Möglichkeiten....
> 
> ...


Hi,

also ich habe noch nie gesehen oder es selber gehabt das ein Fisch durch das Keschern schaden bekommen hat bzw. eine Verpilzung.Oder hat das mal jemand selber erlebt?Ich glaube da nicht dran weil ich schon sehr oft Fische mehrmals gefangen habe hatte da nie verpilzte Fische.Und die Karpfenangler und auch viele spezialisierte Hechtangler siehe Bodden nehmen den Kescher sicher nicht wenn danach die Fische verpilzen.Da finde ich es schlimmer jeden noch so großen Hecht per Handlandung  am Kiemendeckel zu tragen Bogagrip sowieso.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also ich habe noch nie gesehen oder es selber gehabt das ein Fisch durch das Keschern schaden bekommen hat bzw. eine Verpilzung.Oder hat das mal jemand selber erlebt?.




Allerdings.

Und deshalb ist auch der Lip Grip schonender.

Ich habe Schleien und Karauschen in meinem Gartenteich und wechsle alle paar Jahre mal das Wasser.
Dann fange ich sie immer mit meinem gummierten Kescher raus um sie in große Gefäße umzusetzen bis wieder Wasser im Teich ist.
Leider kamen in den Jahren einige Tage bis Wochen später auch gelegentlich mal welche hoch mit Pilzbefall.

Die einzioge mechanische Beanspruchung der Schleimhaut war der Kescher. In der restlichen Zeit keine Ausfälle, nur eben nach dem Keschern.....

Mir reicht das vollkommen um meine Schlüsse draus zu ziehen.

Es wäre schade wenn gut gemeintes Zurücksetzen, den Tod der Tiere nach sich zieht.
Dann lieber entnehmen oder eben Lip Grip im Fall der Raubfische.


----------



## straleman (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Der grib ist die beste erfindung,der fisch mus nicht berüht werden kann schonent wieder frei gelassen werden.kieferbruch schwachsinn dann würde ich ihn auch im drill verletzten wenn der hacken vorne sitzt,da ist die belastung ja auch auf ein punkt fixiert.solche disk. gab es schon vielfach und jeder soll es für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich benutz nen großen gummierten Kescher.

An meinen bevorzugten Angelstellen is sowieso nix mit Handlandung (die ich obendrein nicht beherrsche - bevor ich nem Fisch aus Unvermögen die Kiemen zerpflüge, keschere ich ihn lieber).

Wenn ich aber mal gut genug rankomme und der Fisch klein genug ist, heb ich ihn ohne Kescher am "Genick" aus dem Wasser. Von den Kiemen lass ich wie gesagt die Finger.

Was ich allgemein etwas seltsam finde: Im Karpfenbereich ist Keschern ganz normal. Karpfen haben doch auch ne Schleimhaut...

Warum soll also Keschern nem Raubfisch mehr schaden als nem Karpfen (der u. U. auch noch vergleichsweise ein Vielfaches an Körpergewicht aufbringt)?

Bin kein Biologie-Experte - das würde mich echt interessieren, vielleicht gibts da ja ne fundierte Erklärung.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Es liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass Karpfen robuster sind(und so über Jahrhunderte gezüchtet wurden) als Fische mit natürlicher Abstammung.|kopfkrat

Schleien und Karauschen sind ja auch natürlich aber sind anfällig für Schleimhautverletzungen(siehe mein Beitrag oben).


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Hmmm, das könnte natürlich sein mit dem "Zuchtfisch-Charakter" des Karpfens...

Wenn ich nen Fisch jenseits der "Genickgriff-Größe" (ist bei mir selten genug - hier gibts nicht soviel U-Boot-Monster; die muss man ja auch erstmal erwischen) randrille und währenddessen merke/beschließe, dass ich ihn nicht mitnehmen möchte, heb ich ihn gar nicht erst mit dem Kescher ausm Wasser.

Dann hak ich ihn im Kescher ab und lass ihn gleich wieder frei. Dazu muss halt die Angelstelle geeignet sein (keine steile Böschung etc) und der Haken günstig/schnell entfernbar sitzen.

In den KEscher kommt er aber schon zwecks gewisser "Fixierung" - wäre übel, wenn ich gerade den Haken löse und der Fisch auf einmal unkontrolliert völlig frei schlägt... das tut dem dann sicher auch nicht gut (wenn er sich z. B. durch das schlagen den noch freien zweiten Wobblerdrilling seitlich reinrammt).

Ich drille Fische so hart und schnell wie möglich ran. Da haben die schon noch ne gewisse Energie. Von ewig ausdrillen bis zur völligen "Plätte" halte ich nix.

Andernfalls muss er halt wohl oder übel doch kurz an Land. Dabei achte ich aber drauf, dass er nicht auf Steinen, Ästen etc. landet.

Der KEscher ist bei mir immer aufgeklappt, mit ner Schwimmhilfe versehen und hängt bereits mit dem Netz im Wasser. Den "tunke" ich an jeder Stelle quasi neu ein (geht gut dank 3-m-Kescherstiel).

Für den Fall der Foto-Fälle hab ich ne "entsicherte" kleine Digicam in der Brusttasche. Mit der kann ich kurz einhändig knipsen, während der Gute im Kescher (80x80) "schwimmt".

Das gibt dann zwar kein Top-Foto, man sieht die ganze Fischlänge etc. nicht, aber als schöne Erinnerung reicht das mir persönlich allemal. Bin net so der Doku-Rekordjäger.

Wie gesagt: Je nach Angelstelle und Hakensitz gehts halt nicht immer ohne Netz... da lieber keschern, als u. U. zusammen mit dem Fisch ganz böse hinfallen und verletzen. Das tut dann Angler und Tier mehr weh...


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Das gibt dann zwar kein Top-Foto, man sieht die ganze Fischlänge etc. nicht, aber als schöne Erinnerung reicht das mir persönlich allemal. Bin net so der Doku-Rekordjäger.



Gute Einstellung.#6

Ich fotogrfiere eigentlich fast nur Fische die mitnehme bzw. dann erst zu Hause.

Ansonsten Haken ab und wieder rein.:m:m


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> 
> Und deshalb ist auch der Lip Grip schonender.
> 
> ...



Fische in Gartenteichen sind doch viel höheren Keim-/Bakterien/Pilzbelastungen ausgesetzt als welche aus natürlichen Gewässern. Somit kann man auch nicht einfach solche Rückschlüsse ziehen. Das kann genauso gut auch andere Ursachen gehabt haben.

Grüße


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



brandungsteufel schrieb:


> Fische in Gartenteichen sind doch viel höheren Keim-/Bakterien/Pilzbelastungen ausgesetzt als welche aus natürlichen Gewässern. Somit kann man auch nicht einfach solche Rückschlüsse ziehen.* Das kann genauso gut auch andere Ursachen gehabt haben*.
> 
> Grüße




Das lag am Keschern!
Andere mechanische Belastungen(die zu Schleimhautverletzungen hätten führen können) können ausgeschlossen werden.

Höhere Belastung? 
Aber die Ursache bleibt gleich und wer sagt, dass mein Teich höher belastet ist als irgend ein See(wo evtl. noch Badegäste reinscheixxen)?


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Allerdings.
> 
> Und deshalb ist auch der Lip Grip schonender.
> 
> ...


Einen Gartenteich kann man wohl eher nicht mit einem natürlichen Gewässer bzw. See vergleichen.In der wirklichen Praxis hatte ich nie verpilze Fische wenn ich sie ein 2. mal fing.Und wie gesagt was ist mit den Karpfenanglern und einigen spiezialisierten Hechtanglern.Glaube nicht das der Kescher dort üblich wär bei C&R wenn die Fische danach haufenweise verpilzen würden.Das es mal passieren kann mag sein aber ist sicher nicht die Regel denke ich also ich habe es in der Praxis nie gesehen und auch noch nie Beweise dafür irgendwo gesehen.Das mit dem Gartenteich überzeugt mich auch nicht wirklich ist halt ein Gartenteich und kein richtiges Gewässer.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



straleman schrieb:


> Der grib ist die beste erfindung,der fisch mus nicht berüht werden kann schonent wieder frei gelassen werden.kieferbruch schwachsinn dann würde ich ihn auch im drill verletzten wenn der hacken vorne sitzt,da ist die belastung ja auch auf ein punkt fixiert.solche disk. gab es schon vielfach und jeder soll es für sich selbst entscheiden.


Hi,

im Drill wirken weniger Kräfte als wenn der Fisch am Grip hängt und zappelt.Dazu kommt die Dehnung der Schnur die Federwirkung der Rute und evt. die Bremse also kein Vergleich.Viele überschätzen total wie wenig Zugkraft im Drill aufgebaut wird obwohl ihre Rute richtig krumm ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Einen Gartenteich kann man wohl eher nicht mit einem natürlichen Gewässer bzw. See vergleichen.In der wirklichen Praxis hatte ich nie verpilze Fische wenn ich sie ein 2. mal fing.Und wie gesagt was ist mit den Karpfenanglern und einigen spiezialisierten Hechtanglern.Glaube nicht das der Kescher dort üblich wär bei C&R wenn die Fische danach haufenweise verpilzen würden.Das es mal passieren kann mag sein aber ist sicher nicht die Regel denke ich also ich habe es in der Praxis nie gesehen und auch noch nie Beweise dafür irgendwo gesehen.



Siehste so einfach ist das manchmal.

Ich bin aus den genannten Gründen absolut für den Lip Grip und habe meine "Beweise" selbst gesehen und nicht vom Hörensagen.

Kann ja auch jeder machen wie er will aber dann nicht wundern wenn tote Fische am Ufer liegen.

Die vernünftige Lip Grip Behandlung überleben sie ganz sicher und darum ist für mich klar, welche Methode ich benutze und empfehle.


----------



## brandungsteufel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Das lag am keschern.
> 
> Höhere Belastung?
> Aber die Ursache bleibt gleich und wer sagt, dass mein höher belastet ist als irgend ein See?



Im Normalfall leben in einem Teich viele Fische auf einem kleinen Lebensraum zusammen. Somit verbreiten sich Krankheiten auch viel schneller. Die Filter/Pumpen bekommen auch nicht alles aus dem Wasser gefiltert. Das Füttern trägt dabei auch seinen Teil dazu. Außerdem hängt so eine Verpilzung auch stark vom allgemeinen Zustand des Fisches ab (Immunsystem) ab.  

Ich glaube nicht dran das es vom Keschern kommt. Denke aber auch das eine Diskussion darüber sinnlos ist. Ich kenne keine Studien die sich mit Auswirkung von Keschern, Abhakmatten, LipGrip und Rachensperren und Handlandungen beschäftigen.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



> Ich fotogrfiere eigentlich fast nur Fische die mitnehme bzw. dann erst zu Hause.
> 
> Ansonsten Haken ab und wieder rein.:m:m


Die größte Freude liegt für mich halt da drin, dem schwierigen See "etwas abgerungen zu haben". Quasi die Natur überlistet zu haben. Eine gewisse Selbstbestätigung, ein halbwegs "guter Angler" zu sein 

Ob der Fisch nun 4 oder 8 cm länger oder kürzer ist, ist für mich persönlich daher vollkommen zweitrangig. 

"Schön" mache ich nicht an der Größe fest - es gibt ja z. B. auch kleinere, aber ungemein schön gefärbte Hechte. Das ist doch auch ein toller Anblick.

Drum freu ich mich über jeden Fisch und verzichte aufs Ausmessen, wenn Situation ungünstig auch aufs Knipsen.

"Jenseits des Mindestmaßes" ist IMO auch ohne Messen am lebenden Objekt  erkennbar (mein eigenes Küchenfenster-Mindestmaß is sowieso etwas  höher als die vorgegebene Zahl...)

Gemessen wird er, wenn er dann schon im Jenseits ist - muss ihn ja dann schließlich in die Karte eintragen.

Lebend gewogen wird sowieso nicht (halte ich für komplett unnötig) - außer mal für die Küche bestimmt und dann sowieso schon abgeschlagen. Dann interessiert mich das Gewicht dann schon.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt was ist mit den Karpfenanglern




Karpfen sind ein schlechter Vergleich zu "wilden" Fischen.
Die werden seit Jahrhunderten robust gezüchtet um dicht an dicht zu leben und möglichst nicht zu erkranken.
|kopfkrat


----------



## Wurschtsepp (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich finde beides nicht weitgerecht, Lieber nen anständigen Kiemengriff als n Boga grip oder ne Rachensperre.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ich bin aus den genannten Gründen absolut für den Lip Grip und habe meine "Beweise" selbst gesehen und nicht vom Hörensagen


Hast du eben nicht du hast Fische im Gartenteich gekeschert das ist mit einem richtigen Gewässer doch garnicht zu vergleichen.Habe Hechte und Karpfen mehrmals gefangen also den gleichen Fisch nie hatte einer verpilzungen oder ähnliches.Das hat ja nichts mit hören und sagen zu tun.Und wenn Karpfen vom Keschern verpilzen würden dann hätte man das sicher schonmal gelesen oder meinste alle Carphunter sind so scheinheilig?Gerade die Paylake Besitzer da wär das Keschern sicher verboten würden denen alle dicken Karpfen verrecken.Und wie gesagt es gibt auch genug Hechtspezis und Guides die ihre Hechte keschern.Und das würden die sicher nicht tun wenn danach haufenweise Fische verpilzen und sterben.Und in der Zoohandlung und in jeder Fischzucht wird der Kescher benutzt sogar bei richtig teuren Kois.Im Forellenpuff und allgemein bei jedem Besatz von Fischen wird auch der Kescher verwendet und meist nicht gerade der mit dem schnonensten Netz.Die machen dann ja alle was falsch und dort müssten haufenweise Fische sterben oder wie?


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

In Zoohandlungen und bei Koizüchtern ist/kommt reichlich Chemie ins Wasser um Ausfälle zu verhindern und zu Karpfen steht meine Meinung oben.

Ich will dich auch gar nicht überzeugen. 
Benutz du doch einen Kescher.#6

Gutes Beispiel dafür, dass verschiedene Erfahrungen zu unterschiedlichen Handlungsweisen führen.


----------



## Andreas25 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> im Drill wirken weniger Kräfte als wenn der Fisch am Grip hängt und zappelt.



Ein LipGrip ist auch nicht dafür konzipiert den Fisch nur am Unterkiefer aus dem Wasser zu heben sondern um ihn im Wasser zu fixieren und festzuhalten damit man den Haken lösen kann. Wenn man den Fisch aus dem Wasser heben will dann nur wenn man mit einer Hand unterstützt.


----------



## Elbefischer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Das die Rachensperre unsinnig ist hat wohl jeder erkannt, denn wenn ein Haken nicht gelöst werden kann ist es besser das Vorfach zu kappen da Fische den Haken sehr schnell wieder los werden. 
Bei den Boga's gibt es Unterschiede, sowohl in der Bedienung als auch in der Bauweise.
1) Wer einen Fisch mit dem Boga heranzieht und mit der zweiten Hand aus dem Wasser hebt wird den Fisch nicht verletzen.
2) Fische bis mittlerer Größe können durchaus mit einem Hochwertigen _Boga_-_Grip_ aus dem Wasser gehoben werden wenn
zwei Voraussetzungen gegeben sind. 
1) Der Grip muss über eine rotierende Lagerung der Backen verfügen.
2) Der Grip muss vergrößerte Auflagen an den Backenenden haben damit der Fisch nicht Perforiert wird oder eben der Kiefer beschädigt wird.

Ich sehe hier ein häufiges Problem darin das viele Hipp sein wollen und sich einen Lip-Grip für stolze 19,99€ kaufen und sich dann wundern das der nicht funktioniert wie gewollt.
Das Original hingegen mit den genannten Anforderungen kostet in den Staaten  um die 120€ + Versand. 

Die Idee hinter der Sache ist nachvollziehbar und funktioniert auch wenn man nicht am falschen Ende spart.


----------



## GandRalf (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Zudem wird auch noch der falsche Eindruck erweckt, dass ein Lippgripp zum Herausheben gedacht ist, wenn er mit einer Waage kombiniert wird.


----------



## Elbefischer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Stimmt der Aspekt habe ich doch glatt vergessen.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich nutze alles - Hand, gum. Kescher und Gripper. 

Beim Spinfischen habe ich einen gum. Kescher dabei, je nach Platz auch einen XXL-Gripper, aber ich versuche immer erst mit der Hand zu landen.

Aber auch das ist nicht ohne... Ich habe Anfang Oktober im Rhein einen Lachs gefangen und im Gespräch ein paar Tage später mit einem der Lachsväter kam es zur Sprache: selbst das Keschern oder der Schwanzwurzelgriff bedeutet für viele Fische meistens die Verpilzung.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet: meistens geht es nicht ohne Schaden für den Fisch. Entweder tobt er nochmal im Kescher, obwohl keiner mehr mit gerechnet hat oder er zappelt bei der Handlandung nochmal und fällt in die Steine usw usw.

Es gibt, wenn man zurücksetzen will, nur eine Möglichkeit: im Wasser mit dem Gripper fixieren, Augen mit einem Tuch abdecken, abhaken und schwimmen lassen - Fertig!!

Kein Berühren, kein Foto usw.

Nun mal ganz ehrlich: wer von euch macht das IMMER so????

Und Rachensperrer... Das Teil nutze ich NIE und ich empfehle im Gespräch es auch niemanden, ich rate immer ab!


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ohne jetzt den ganzen Kram gelesen zu haben:
Ein Boga-Grip richtig eingesetzt ist super sinnvoll, weil man einen Fisch einfach nicht besser noch im Wasser abhaken kann.
Genauso bei Fritten, die sich den Köder reingehämmert haben. Mit einem Boga kann man die die gut fixieren und den Köfder gut lösen.
Rachensperre hab ich nicht, und hab ich auch noch nie gebraucht.
BTW: Wer damit nicht leben kann, dass beim Angeln mal ein Fisch Schaden nimmt, der sollte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen. Stricken oder so.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Und Rachensperrer... Das Teil nutze ich NIE und ich empfehle im Gespräch es auch niemanden, ich rate immer ab!


In Plattling ist das Mitführen einer Rachensperre Pflicht; sogar wenn man gezielt auf Waller angelt. Das es totaler Blödsinn ist weiß ein Fischereiaufseher (pensionierter Beamter denke ich mal) seit diesem Jahr auch.
Ich halte von den Dingern exakt gar nichts. Nicht wegen der Verletzungen die sie evtl. verursachen können, sondern weil sie spätestens bei 70cm Hechten die einen SuperShad-Rap oder einen 16cm Gufi mit Angsthaken geschluckt haben, nur stören. Herziehen, Kiemengriff im Wasser, Daumen von außen in den Maulwinkel, Hakenlöserzange, fertig. Funktioniert seit nun mehr ~20 Jahren verletzungsfrei.
Den Boga-Grip oder Lock'n'Weight verwende ich meistens nur bei Rapfen oder Fischen die den Köder vorne mittig im Maul haben (Schwanzdrilling im Schlund und der Bauchdrilling vom Wobbler aus vom Maul raus).
Ansonsten kommt noch ab und zu der Spundwandkescher zum Einsatz wenn ich mehrere Meter über der Wasseroberfläche stehe.

Was ich grotesk finde, ist sich über die Verletzungen von Fisch A Gedanken zu machen, aber Fisch B zu fangen und zu töten damit man Fisch A überhaupt erst fangen kann.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



christian36 schrieb:


> In Plattling ist das Mitführen einer Rachensperre Pflicht;



Die Bayern wieder...:q Immer ein bischen "anders".

Ich frage mich was das soll...


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Ein LipGrip ist auch nicht dafür konzipiert den Fisch nur am Unterkiefer aus dem Wasser zu heben sondern um ihn im Wasser zu fixieren und festzuhalten damit man den Haken lösen kann. Wenn man den Fisch aus dem Wasser heben will dann nur wenn man mit einer Hand unterstützt.


Jo ich weiss.Der Thread entstand aber durch eine kleine Diskussion im Raubfischfängethread weil dort jemand genau dies gemacht hat mit Hecht und Döbel.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Hab ich mich auch gefragt, aber nachdem er pampig wurde weil ich keine Rachensperre vorlegen konnte und mich als "Drecks Gastfischergsindl" bezeichnet hat, kam es zu einer kurzen Meinungsverschiedenheit in Gruppenführergrundausbildunglautstärke meinerseits und einigen Ausdrücken auf die sogar Gerhard Polt neidisch gewesen wäre und Verlust meiner Tageskarte nachdem ich sie ihm freiwillig hingeschm...übergeben habe.
Saupreiss.. japanischer..


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Elbefischer schrieb:


> Das die Rachensperre unsinnig ist hat wohl jeder erkannt, denn wenn ein Haken nicht gelöst werden kann ist es besser das Vorfach zu kappen da Fische den Haken sehr schnell wieder los werden.


Hi,

da die Dinger zum Hechtfischen sind würde das ja meist heißen 1-2 Drillinge + Köder im Maul wenn man nicht mit Köfi gefischt hat.Da würde ich den Fisch wohl eher abschlagen als den noch zurückzusetzen mit gekappten Stahlvorfach + Drillinge und Köder im Maul.Denke die wenigsten fischen mit Einzelhaken auf Hecht.


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Die Dinger sind nicht zum Hechtfischen, sondern zum Schwarzbarschangeln.


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Bei Rachensperren kommts mir eher so vor, dass die Anglerhände (= vor zuschnappenden Hechtzähnen beim Abhaken bewahrt) als wirklich die eigentlichen Fische geschont werden sollen...

Schützen daher IMO mehr den Mensch als das Tier (Mitführpflicht zu "Schonzwecken" daher heuchlerisch). Ich find die Dinger grauselig.


----------



## Sea-Trout (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Die Dinger sind nicht zum Hechtfischen, sondern zum Schwarzbarschangeln.


Ich meine natürlich eine Rachensperre.


----------



## Nolfravel (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Sorry


----------



## Makaay (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Rachensperren gehören verboten, sie reißen das Maul des Fisches nur unnatürlich weit auf und manche billigen Modelle haben scharfe Kanten die den Fisch zusätzlich verletzen können.

Einen Lip-Grip halte ich bis zu einer Gewissen Fischgröße für relativ unbedenklich WENN man den Fisch bei der Landung zusätzlich an der Schwanzwurzel greift und so verhindert dass das ganze Gewicht an der Zange hängt.

Was ich allerdings kurios finde ist das sich auch der ein oder andere Barschangler kritisch über Rachensperren äußert. Ich kenne eine Unzahl von Fotos in denen einem Barsch der Daumen in den Mund geschoben wird und das Maul Sperrangelweit aufgerissen wird um ihn in die Kamera zu halten. Wer das praktiziert und sich gleichzeitig kritisch über Rachensperren äußert dem ist meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr zu helfen


----------



## Säp (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

#6, genau so sieht's aus...


----------



## Siever (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich persönlich halte weder etwas von einer Rachensperre noch von einem LipGrip. Ich versuche die Fische möglichst im Wasser abzuhaken mit der Hand und diese dann mit dem Kiemengriff zu landen. Natürlich nehme ich dafür auch meine andere Hand als Stütze zu Hilfe. Wenn ich aber nicht ans Wasser heran komme, nehme ich meinen gummierten Kescher und lege den Fisch möglichst auf weichen Untergrund ab (Gras, Moos o.ä.). Für den Fall, dass ein Fisch zu tief geschluckt hat, reicht mir in der Regel eine lange Lösezange. Und wenn das nicht problemlos funktioniert und der Fisch sichtbar verletzt ist, muss ich eben in den sauren Apfel beissen und den Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen.

Wer sich wirklich ernsthaft Sorgen um das Landen der Fische macht, sollte tatsächlich eine Abhakmatte mit ans Wasser schleppen. Und das machen wohl die wenigsten Spinnfischer... .


----------



## FisherMan66 (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

@ Makaay: |good:

Ich entscheide die Art der Landung von Einzelfall zu Einzelfall. Handlung gibt es nur, wenn ich 100% sicher bin, dass mich die Haken des Köders nicht erwischen können.
Wenn man hautnah miterlebt hat und den Kumpel anschließend ins Krankenhaus gefahren hat, weil ihm der schlagende Hecht einen Drillingshaken durch Daumen samt Nagel getrieben hat, so geht man nicht mehr so lax mit der Handlung um. Zu allem Übel hing der Hecht immer noch schlagend an Daumen und Köder. War nicht einfach, dass aufzulösen.
Von Rachensperren bin ich allerdings auch kein Freund.

Der Lip-Grip ist ne schöne Sache zum Anhaken des Fisches, ohne ihn anzufassen, direkt im Wasser. Geht allerdings auch nur dann gut, wenn der Haken gut sichtbar und erreichbar im Fischmaul sitzt.
Die Wirkung des Lip-Grips kann auch nicht schlimmer sein, als der Kampf des Fisches gegen den Haken, soweit richtig angewendet.

Den Aufschrei und die Doppelmoral der "Hab-Dich-lieb-Bärchi-Angler" bezüglich der Verletzung, bezw. Beschädigung ihres schönen "Sportgerätes" namens Fisch kann ich überhaupt nicht verstehen. Wenn ich Angeln gehe nehme ich von vornherein die Verletzung oder das Ableben eines Fisches in kauf.


----------



## Purist (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich frage mich bei all euren Anmerkungen was dem Fisch wirklich schadet.. Vermutlich alles, der Kiemengriff kann ebenso Schäden nach sich ziehen wie Lipgrip oder eine Rachensperre, gleiches gilt für den Keschereinsatz |kopfkrat Dass unsere, ja immer brav mit keimfreien Wasser benetzten Dreckpfoten, der Mensch hat dort nunmal unzählige Bakterien, dem Fisch weniger schaden, wie ein Kescher.. naja. Wie empfindlich Kiemen wirklich sind, wissen wohl nur Fachleute. Aber wenn Kescher so gefährlich sind.. warum werden sie in der Fisch(auf)zucht genutzt, ebenso wie Netze? Weil dort genügend Antibiotika im Wasser schwimmen?

Spricht eigentlich etwas gegen eine ordentliche Rachensperre, wenn man sie während dem benutzen per Hand so festhält, dass sie gar nicht weit aufgeht?


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Makaay schrieb:


> Rachensperren gehören verboten, sie reißen das Maul des Fisches nur unnatürlich weit auf und manche billigen Modelle haben scharfe Kanten die den Fisch zusätzlich verletzen können.
> 
> Einen Lip-Grip halte ich bis zu einer Gewissen Fischgröße für relativ unbedenklich WENN man den Fisch bei der Landung zusätzlich an der Schwanzwurzel greift und so verhindert dass das ganze Gewicht an der Zange hängt.
> 
> ...





TOP POSTING !!!

Wenn Du es nicht erwähnt hättest, hätte ich es geschrieben !


Der "coole"  "Bass-Griff" ist dermaßen falsch - das musste mal geschrieben werden.

Manche präsentieren Ihre Barsche so derart, dass man Angst haben muss, dem (lebenden) Fisch platzt gleich der Schädel !

Ins Maul greifen - ja , aber immer mit unterstützender Hand herausheben !!!


Zum angeblichen Verpilzen gekescherter Hechte : ich habe schon an einigen Besatzaktionen teilgenommen - dort wurden die Hechte mit Großkeschern eingebracht - die Verluste waren eher gering.

Bsp. 2 : Ein mittlerer Vereinssee , gut besetzt mit Hechten.

Entnahmemaß : mind. 60cm.

Angeldruck : hoch 

KESCHERPFLICHT...

Entnahmedruck maßiger Hechte : hoch ( viele Gastangler ).

Was passierte : viele Hechte waren zwischen 40 und 58cm lang - wegen des 60er Maßes öfters wiedergefangen , sah´ man schön an den "Löchern" im Hechtmaul durch Haken.

Demzufolge wurden viele Fische immer wieder gefangen und zurückgesetzt.

Nicht Einer trieb verpilzt am Ufer !

Gerade Hechte sind sehr robust - in der Laichzeit sieht man die teilweise zerbissenen,entstellten Männchen - manche blind oder mit offenen Wunden...trotzdem verheilen idR. diese Wunden wieder !

Und dann soll ein kurzes Keschern schaden??? |bigeyes

Zander und Barsch sind allerdings nochmal einen eigene Liga - echte Mimöschen und sehr empfindlich...


Rheinspezie


----------



## Sea-Trout (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Hi,

eben Kescher werden in jeder Fischzucht bei jedem Besatz benutzt.Sogar für empfindliche Salmoniden eigentlich überall bei jeder Fischart werden Kescher beim umsetzen oder Besatz benutzt.Und dann bei guten Fischen auch gerne diese mit den super Fischschonenden Netz.Habe nie verpilzte tote Fische in unseren Seen gesehen müsste man ja öfters würden die alle verpilzen und sterben.


----------



## Professor Tinca (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Fischzucht



In Fischzuchten werden bei Bedarf auch Medikamenten ins Wasser gekippt.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> In Fischzuchten werden bei Bedarf auch Medikamenten ins Wasser gekippt.



In manchen Trööt hier müßte man auch mal paar Medikamente kippen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Hier sieht man mal wieder einen Fall von falscher Nutzung dieser Teile.Schön den gefärbten Lachs mit dem Teil aus dem Wasser zerren nur für ein Foto und dann noch per Selbstauslöser was ja auch noch seine Zeit kostet.Also ich schließe zumindest darauf weil das Foto so mies ist und der Fisch nichteinmal ganz drauf.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3744284&postcount=1901

Leute bitte nutzt die Teile wenn es überhaupt sein muss nur für Hechte und Zander diese haben ja ein robusteres Maul!!!In diesem Fall wurde der Fisch zwar zumindest für das Foto gestützt aber Salmoniden mit Lipgrip also da fällt mir nichts mehr zu sein.Wer bisschen Ahnung von Salmoniden hat weiss das diese recht empfindlich sind wenn im Laichkleid auch nicht so doll als wenn sie Blank sind.Der Fisch hat schon genug Stress und Strapazen beim Aufstieg dazu noch der Drill.Salmoniden mit Lipgrip ist ein absolutes No Go!!!!
Der Fisch muss immer an 1. Stelle stehen nur für ein Foto den Fisch gefährden ist einfach total daneben.Und das ist nicht übertrieben habe schon Salmoniden bei besserer Behandlung anschließend mit dem Bauch nach oben schwimmen sehen.Das er zuerst normal wegschwimmt hat nichts zu bedeuten.

So hoffe hier darf ich ohne Verwarnung sowas muss einfach gesagt werden.Hier lesen tausende Leute mit evt. Jungangler oder Anfänger die dies einfach ohne Hintergedanken genauso machen.


----------



## duckstar2010 (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

@Sea-Trout

jo, sehe ich genau so! Aber Vorsicht: Nicht dass bei uns gleich ne 2/0 steht (Verwarnungen #d - hatte da auch nen Kommentar)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, habe ich mir so ein Ding auch mal zugelegt. Einen halben Tag genutzt, dann an die Fische gedacht und in die Ecke gelegt. Nie wieder. Klar, ist schön bequem nur so ein kleines Teil am Gürtel zu tragen als Landehilfe. Aber eine Hilfe für den Fisch ist das nun wirklich nicht.

Was ich hier noch gelesen habe und für sehr bedenklich halte ist der Schwanzwurzelgriff. Da ist das Rückrad mal so richtig schnell gebrochen OHNE dass man es bemerkt. Ein paar Stunden schwimmt der Fisch dann vielleicht noch, findet aber relativ schnell sein Ende.

Axo...über Rachensperren brauch man glaube ich gar nicht zu diskutieren - geht gar nicht!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wieder einen Fall von falscher Nutzung dieser Teile.Schön den gefärbten Lachs mit dem Teil aus dem Wasser zerren nur für ein Foto und dann noch per Selbstauslöser was ja auch noch seine Zeit kostet.



Bist du Seher, oder woran siehst du, daß der Lachs mit dem Lipgrip aus dem Wasser "gezerrt wurde".|uhoh:


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> Was ich hier noch gelesen habe und für sehr bedenklich halte ist der Schwanzwurzelgriff. Da ist das Rückrad mal so richtig schnell gebrochen OHNE dass man es bemerkt.



Is klar!

Die Schwanzwurzel immer locker aus dem Handgelenk greifen, daß entlastet  das Rückrad! Im Zweifelsfall erst mal im Sitzen bissken Üben!|uhoh:


----------



## daci7 (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich mach ja nurnoch Fotos im Wasser - kurz in die Badebuxe und ab zu den süßen Fischlies reingehupft (Erst natürlich einmal desinfizieren, damit ich keine Krankheiten übertrage, dann vorsichtig an den Fisch anschmiegen und zuletzt ein kleines Küsschen zugehaucht - geht bei Herpes natürlich GARNICHT), gibt die schönsten Fotos! (Besonders beim Eisangeln) 
#h


----------



## duckstar2010 (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Is klar!
> 
> Die Schwanzwurzel immer locker aus dem Handgelenk greifen, daß entlastet  das Rückrad! Im Zweifelsfall erst mal im Sitzen bissken Üben!|uhoh:



Ich hab' da mehr von Fischen als von Dir gesprochen  Was Du im Sitzen übst ist mir Wurst, aber der Schwanzwurzelgriff kann nur sicher  angewandt werden, um einen Fisch im Wasser kurz zu fassen und dann am  Bauch unterstützend herauszuheben. Das anheben des Fisches an der  Schwanzwurzel bringt ihn um.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Egal ob gelandet oder gehalten beides ein No Go bei Salmoniden.



Angelhaken tun den empfindlichen Zähnchen der Salmoniden auch nicht so richtig wohl, hab ich mal gehört.

Junge,Junge, zur Medikamentenausgabe? "Durch die Tür hinaus zur linken Reihe, jeder nur ein Kreuz!"

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich bitte darum, nich persönlich zu werden, sonst muss ich euch nen Rachensperrer verpassen - gilt für alle, niemand persönlich angesprochen.

Da ich weiss, wie solche Diskussionen an einem gewissen Punkt zu laufen pflegen..

Also:
*WARNUNG VOR VERWARNUNGEN AB HIER FÜR ALLE!!!*


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Bist du Seher, oder woran siehst du, daß der Lachs mit dem Lipgrip aus dem Wasser "gezerrt wurde".|uhoh:


Darum geht es doch garnicht.Lipgrip und Salmoniden ist ein No Go egal ob gehalten oder damit gelandet oder beides.Hier will auch niemand wen was böses war eher zur Aufklärung dafür ist dieser Thread hier doch da.Das immer gleich Leute aufschreiben war zu erwarten.Verstehen kann ich es aber nicht sind euch die Fische egal?Ist ein Foto wichtiger als der schonende Umgang?Will hier nicht den Oberlehrer spielen aber wer was anderes behauptet und meint das ist schon ok hat meiner Meinung nach wenig Erfahrung mit Salmoniden oder es ist ihm einfach egal.


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Angelhaken tun den empfindlichen Zähnchen der Salmoniden auch nicht so richtig wohl, hab ich mal gehört.
> 
> Junge,Junge, zur Medikamentenausgabe? "Durch die Tür hinaus zur linken Reihe, jeder nur ein Kreuz!"
> 
> #h


Klar wir setzen Fische Stress aus und manchmal töten und verspeisen wir sie.Dies ist aber doch kein Argument dafür das man deshalb Fische nicht so schonend wie möglich behandeln sollte oder sehe ich das falsch?Also manchmal komm ich mir wie im Kindergarten vor bei solchen dämlichen Argumenten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Lipgrip und Salmoniden ist ein No Go egal ob gehalten oder damit gelandet oder beides.Hier will auch niemand wen was böses war eher zur Aufklärung dafür ist dieser Thread hier doch da.



Erklär doch mal warum, im Vergleich zum Zander beispielsweise, bei dem ein Lipgrip deiner Meinung nach ja völlig in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich bitte darum, nich persönlich zu werden, sonst muss ich euch nen Rachensperrer verpassen



Ein beherzter Griff an die Schwanzwurzel wirkt auch oft Wunder!:q


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Erklär doch mal warum, im Vergleich zum Zander beispielsweise, bei dem ein Lipgrip deiner Meinung nach ja völlig in Ordnung ist.


Habe nie gesagt das es völlig in Ordnung ist lese vorher erstmal richtig.Aber mit dir rede ich auch nicht weiter du willst es eh nicht kapieren und bist nur auf eine sinnlose Diskussion aus oder willst stänkern.Im Endeffekt tut es eh jeder wie er es will.Hoffe aber das der ein oder andere durch diesen Thread lernt wie und für welche Fische man diese Dinger nutzt wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss.So bin raus#h.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Ein beherzter Griff an die Schwanzwurzel wirkt auch oft Wunder!:q



Gummihandschuhe nicht vergessen, falls es nicht die eigene ist.#t|supergri

Zum Thema:


> Ich persönlich halte das Verletzungsrisiko mit Todesfolge durch einen Lip Grip für  geringer als die Gefahr des Verpilzens mit Todesfolge durch einen  Kescher.
> 
> Für mich ist der Lip Grip deshalb das Landungsgerät der Wahl wenn ich den Fisch nicht mitnehmen will!
> 
> Ansonsten isses natürlich egal.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hoffe aber das der ein oder andere durch diesen Thread lernt wie und für welche Fische man diese Dinger nutzt wenn es denn unbedingt sein muss.So bin raus#h.



Alles klar, ham wa wieder was gelernt. Zusammengefasst kann bezüglich Lipgrip gesagt werden: Hecht/Zander Ja, Salmoniden Nein! Warum, wird nicht verraten.#h


----------



## Angler9999 (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Beide Landungsarten haben Ihre Berechtigung. So sehe ich das.
Aber dann auch jeweils das richtige Gerät. 

Ein Mini Kescher, mit dem man einen großen Fisch landen möchte ist genauso schlecht, wie die kleine Gripzange beim 30 Pfünder Karpfen. 

Ich denke aber da sind wir uns alle einig. 

Nicht umsonst wird in der Gewässerordnung nicht das Landegerät benannt, sondern von einem geeigneten Landegerät gesprochen.


----------



## Nolfravel (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Habe nie gesagt das es völlig in Ordnung ist lese vorher erstmal richtig.Aber mit dir rede ich auch nicht weiter du willst es eh nicht kapieren und bist nur auf eine sinnlose Diskussion aus oder willst stänkern.


 


Gut, dann frag ich eben nach. Also:
Warum Lip Grip bei Salmoniden nicht und bei anderen Fischen ja?


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Salmoniden sind halt empfindlicher als die meisten Raubfische.Nicht umsonst wird bei Salmoniden auch kein Kiemengriff gemacht wie beim Hecht zb..Oder hast du schonmal bei erfahrenen Mefo,Lachsanglern gesehen das sie Kiemengriff machen oder Lipgrip benutzen?Also ich nicht.Aber wie gesagt ich halte allgemein nichts von den Teiln.Beim Hecht kann ich es wegen seinen Zähnen und der "Verletzungsgefahr" noch nachvollziehen auch wenn ich da Handlandung oder Kescher bevorzugen würde.Bei anderen Fischen sehe ich da keinen Sinn drin ist halt ein typischer Ami Hype.Ging mir aber jetzt auch eher um den speziellen Fall.Ein gefärbter Lachs der zurück muss sollte und nur für ein tolles Foto an Land geschleppt wird und mit Selbstauslöser fotografiert.Solche Fische hakt man im Wasser ab und macht wenn es unbedingt sein muss dort schnell ein Foto wenn man alleine ist.Bei mir kommt der Fisch an erster Stelle ich verzichte lieber auf ein Foto und behandel den Fisch so schonend wie möglich.
Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist.


----------



## LOCHI (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist.



Damit ist doch alles gesagt! Den rest kann man sich schenken!


----------



## Sea-Trout (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Damit ist doch alles gesagt! Den rest kann man sich schenken!


Ja ich wollte hier auch keine ewige Diskussion darüber anzetteln.Aber gerade Jungangler machen halt vieles nach was sie sehen ohne groß darüber nachzudenken.Deshalb finde ich muss sowas auch mal sein und dafür ist der Thread ja auch da.Man sieht leider immer wieder das die Lipgrips falsch angewendet werden.Aber eigentlich sollte es selbstverständlich sein Fische so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln ich verzichte da lieber auf das Foto.Traurig das es viele anders sehen und auf Teufel komm raus ein Foto machen müssen aber ist nunmal so gibt halt solche Angler und solche Angler.


----------



## zanderzone (1. November 2012)

Die Frage, die ich mir stelle is: warum LG vs RS? LG vs. Unterfangkescher würde doch eher passen! Fakt ist: beides völlig überflüssige Dinge!!


----------



## Wurschtsepp (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Wenn es ums Wohl des Fisches geht ---> Handlandung. 
Wenn du ihn eh killen willst is es doch wumpe...


----------



## Rheinspezie (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> *Salmoniden sind halt empfindlicher als die meisten Raubfische.**Ein gefärbter Lachs der zurück muss sollte und nur für ein tolles Foto an Land geschleppt wird und mit Selbstauslöser fotografiert.Solche Fische hakt man im Wasser ab und macht wenn es unbedingt sein muss dort schnell ein Foto wenn man alleine ist.*



Hallo und Danke für dieses Statement - ich stimme Dir vollkommen zu !

Der ganzjährig geschützte Fisch muss übrigens auch laut Gesetz 

unverzüglich zurückgesetzt werden.

Ich würde mich genau wie Du verhalten #h

Rheinspezie


----------



## Nolfravel (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Handlandung ist auch nicht optimal, weil der Fisch dann völlig platt gedrillt werden muss. 
Irgendwer hat hier was von dem bösen Schwanzwurzelgriff erwähnt und dass die erfahrenen Salmonidenfischer ja so schonend mit den Fischen umgehen. Ich halte den Schwanzwurzelgriff für recht schonend und mir kann keiner erzählen, dass ich dem Fisch damit irgendwas breche, solange ich den richtig anwende. Kescher ist auch nicht schonend, weil dabei eben die Schleimhaut angegriffen wird.
Das beste für den Fisch ist übrigens gar nicht erst fischen zu gehen


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (1. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Salmoniden sind halt empfindlicher als die meisten Raubfische.Nicht umsonst wird bei Salmoniden auch kein Kiemengriff gemacht wie beim Hecht zb..Oder hast du schonmal bei erfahrenen Mefo,Lachsanglern gesehen das sie Kiemengriff machen oder Lipgrip benutzen?



Bloß weil du diese These hier fortwährend wiederholst, wird sie weder wahrer noch erklärt sie sich.
Ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, daß eine Forelle, die mit dem Lipgrip fixiert wurde, die Prozedur genauso gut veträgt wie beispielsweise ein Zander. Mir ist völlig unklar, was die Physiognomie von Salmoniden anfälliger als die von z.B. Barschartigen macht.
Was den Kiemengriff betrifft: Ich weiß nicht, was du unter erfahrenen Anglern bezüglich Forellen verstehst, ich kann nur von mir sprechen und ich habe allein dieses Jahr an die hundert Bachforellen gelandet und released, einige ganz wenige gekeschert, die meisten an unwegsamen Ufern irgendwie zu fassen bekommen, sei es unter'm Kiemendeckel oder am Arsch gewesen und ich kann dir sagen, die schwimmen alle putzmunter weiter.

Was den Lachs betrifft, natürlich ist er zumindest ab Oktober geschont und gehört deshalb so schnell als möglich zurück gesetzt, aber ganz ehrlich, ich möchte denjenigen sehen, der in Deutschland mal eben 'nen Lachs von 'nem Meter fängt und, sofern möglich, nicht fix 'n Foto schießt!


----------



## Siever (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Das beste für den Fisch ist übrigens gar nicht erst fischen zu gehen



Endlich sagt mal einer, wie es ist!|good:


----------



## Sea-Trout (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Siever schrieb:


> Endlich sagt mal einer, wie es ist!|good:


Das Argument ist doch total daneben.Nur weil man Angler ist und Fischen Stress aussetzt und sie evt. tötet und verpeist ist es also nicht wichtig sie so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln oder wie?Das sagt dieses Argument nämlich aus.Ist das echt eure Meinung?


----------



## _Pipo_ (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Das Argument ist doch total daneben.Nur weil man Angler ist und Fischen Stress aussetzt und sie evt. tötet und verpeist ist es also nicht wichtig sie so schonend wie möglich zu behandeln oder wie?Das sagt dieses Argument nämlich aus.Ist das echt eure Meinung?


 

Also weder das Statement, dass nicht Angeln gehen das schonenste für die Fische ist, noch das Posting das bei dieser Aussage zustimmt, passt auch nur ansatzweise zu deiner Aussage.

Zum Kiemengriff Salmonide/Hecht:
Wo will man denn einen Hecht sonst vernünftig anpacken, ich hab mir schon ein Hemd und eine Hose versaut, weil es doch recht schnell recht heftig blutet wenn einen ein Hecht erwischt.

Die MeFo o.Ä. die ihre Zähne durch meinen Fingernagel rammt, weil ich beim Hakenlösen nicht vorsichtig genug war, möchte ich sehen |supergri

Das Ganze hat weniger mit der Anatomie der Fische zu tun, sondern viel eher mit Vorsichtsmaßnahmen, zumindest meiner Ansicht nach.

Die Rachensperre die ich besitze habe ich 2 mal benutzt, endete aber damit das die Hechte mit letzter Kraft ihren Kopf schütteln und das Ding rauspfeffern, wenn ich nicht anders an den Haken komme, stecke ich meinen Totschläger bei Gelegenheit an eine Seite des geöffneten Mauls und sperre so das Maul ein paar cm weit auf, bis die Haken gelöst sind.

Landung erfolgt, wenn ich rankomme per Hand, teilweise gleich mit abhaken, ansonsten halt der Kescher.


----------



## Siever (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Also MEINE Meinung ist, dass man nicht so einen Zappes um das Landen von Fischen machen muss und diese am Besten noch mit Medikamenten vollschüttet von denen keiner wirklich weiß, was sie im Wasser bzw. am Fisch denn wirklich verursachen.
Wenn jemand einen LipGrip nutzen möchte, soll er das tun, ob an einem Lachs, einen Hecht oder am Rotauge ist mir Latte, denn ich nehme so ein Dingen nicht.
Jeder sollte für sich selber einen Weg finden, wie er mit Fischen umgeht. Ich lande Fische je nach Umstand mit dem Gummikescher oder mit der Hand und praktiziere dies reinen Gewissens. Wenn ich Fischen auf keinen Fall weh tun möchte, bleibe ich zu Hause. Gut, ich habe schon mal über eine Abhakmatte beim Spinnen nachgedacht und habe dann für mich entschieden, dass man es auch übertreiben kann.
Fische erst heimtückisch und mit allerlei Tricks an den Haken zu bringen um diese dann zu verhätscheln und wie rohe Eier zu behandeln ist irgendwie kontrovers, oder??


----------



## Kotzi (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Ich habe mir jetzt einen Lipgrip zugelegt um kleine Zander, die hier leider recht häufig fange, im Wasser fixieren und dort schon abhaken zu können.
Es ist immer eine Sache wie man manche sachen benutzt, und ein Lipgrip ist richtig angewendet für einen Zander immer noch besser als der megacoole Bassgriff bei Barschen.


----------



## Nolfravel (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Der "megacoole Bassgriff bei Barschen" ist richtig angewendet sogar die beste Alternative um grosse Barsche zu landen.
Ein Lip-Grip richtig angewendet ist einfach sinnvoll, mir kann auch keiner was anderes erzählen. Grade bei kleinen Hechten oder Zandern gibt es nichts besseres um einen Fisch im Wasser abzuhaken. Oder wenn ein Schniepelhecht sich den Köder mal wieder bis in den Schlund gehauen hat, per Lip-Grip fixiert kann man so den haken immer noch schnell lösen.
Auch ein Kescher ist bei bestimmten Bedingen durchaus sinnvoll, weil es einfach Stellen gibt, an denen man nicht nah genug ans Wasser kommt.

Im Endeffekt ist diese ganze Diskussion völlig sinnlos, da jede Landungsmethode bei bestimmen Bedingungen und richtigen Einsatz die Beste ist.


----------



## FisherMan66 (2. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



> Fische erst heimtückisch und mit allerlei Tricks an den Haken zu bringen um diese dann zu verhätscheln und wie rohe Eier zu behandeln ist irgendwie kontrovers, oder??



#6 Sehr schön gesagt.



> Im Endeffekt ist diese ganze Diskussion völlig sinnlos, da jede Landungsmethode bei bestimmen Bedingungen und richtigen Einsatz die Beste ist.



#6 Ganz genau. Immer von Fall zu Fall entscheiden, was am sinnvollsten ist.

Zum Anlanden ist der Bassgrip gut, aber nicht zum Präsentieren zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger fürs Photo. Dann bitte mit der anderen Hand am Bauch unterstützen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (3. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Der "megacoole Bassgriff bei Barschen" ist *richtig angewendet* sogar die beste Alternative um grosse Barsche zu landen.
> .





Eben 

Rheinspezie


----------



## Sammler (3. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Wie man den LipGrip nicht anwenden sollte sieht man auf der aktuellen Esox CD. Hechte ohne unterstützende Hand aus dem Wasser gehoben. Ich lande meine Hechte mit der Hand hätte mir aber schon des öfteren einen LipGrip gewünscht um die Fische zu sichern bis ich sie sicher halten kann, was nicht immer einfach ist bei mehreren freiliegenden Haken des Wobblers. Hatte auch schon mehrfach Haken in verschiedenen Körperteilen, aber Dank Seitenschneider kein Problem, abzwicken, durchstechen und Plaster drauf. Ich denke der LipGrip richtig angewendet, den Fisch mit einer Hand unterstützt und bis max. 70-90cm ist er eine feine Sache. Ich hab auch schon Videos gesehen wo große Hechte mit der Hand, am Kiemendeckel gelandet wurden und dabei über die Bootskante gezogen wurden, was ist daran schonend.
Zum Kescher und der Verpilzungs Theorie, die Engländer  landen Ihre Fische schon seit Ewigkeiten mit Karpfenkeschern und wenn das Schädlich für Ihre geliebten Fische wäre, würden sie es bestimmt nicht machen. In Europa waren sie bestimmt die Erfinder des C&R.
Und nun wie ich es Persönlich Handhabe, falls ich ein Foto mache wird es im Wasser gemacht, im Wasser Haken gelöst und gewogen werden meine Fische Grundsätzlich nicht. Nur wenn es nicht anders geht nehme ich die Fische zum Haken lösen aus dem Wasser. 

Sammler


----------



## Kotzi (3. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Der "megacoole Bassgriff bei Barschen" ist richtig angewendet sogar die beste Alternative um grosse Barsche zu landen.



Und bei wievielen Fotos die man so im Internet findet wird der Barsch noch mit einer Hand gestützt, was die ganze sache schonend macht?
Ich würde jetzt mal ganz frech mutmaßen und habe es auch eher im Gefühl dass es ganz oft falsch vorgemacht wurde und deswegen auch falsch nachgemacht wird.

Viele adaptieren es auch aus Amerika, jedoch kann man nicht alles was dort bei den Bass-Arten gut und richtig ist, 1zu1 auf die doch etwas anderen heimischen Arten wie in dem Fall den Flussbarsch übernehmen.

Ich will dich damit nicht kritisieren, nur viele sehen im Internet etwas und adaptieren dass dann 1zu1 auf ihr eigenes Handeln.

Wie du schon richtig resümiert hast: Nicht der Gegenstand ist das Problem sondern die potentielle Falsch-Nutzung durch den Menschen.


----------



## Nolfravel (3. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Das sehe ich ganz genau so wie du. Ich wollte nur eben anmerken, dass solange der Fisch in vertikaler richtung gehalten oder mit einer Hand gestützt wird, das ganze sehr schonend ist. Ich lande grosse Barsche nur so wenn es geht.


----------



## stefanwitteborg (7. November 2012)

*AW: LipGrip vs. Rachensperre*

Mich freut es das hier teilweise konstruktiv diskutiert wurde und hoffentlich auch noch wird....
Ich entnehme den ganzen Postings einen Grundtenor!

Ein LipGrip *schadet nicht so sehr wenn er richtig benutzt wird*!

Ich hoffe jetzt, das viele die hier nur gelesen haben dies verstanden haben und wenn Sie denn einen Lipgrip nutzen wollen dies richtig tun und den Fisch nicht daran aufhängen!

Zur Rachensperre ist wohl alles gesagt, TOTAL überflüssig wenn man weiß wie es auch einfacher und schonender geht...nämlich einfach den Finger in den Maulwinkel stecken...schon kann man prima den Haken lösen!

Ich habe beide Sachen noch nie benutzt und werde es auch nicht...ich lande alle Fische mit dem Kescher oder mit der Hand! Bis jetzt wurde noch kein Finger blutig...


----------

